# 1966 GTO Build Sheet



## GTOpat (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking at buying a 1966 GTO from a classic car dealer which said is number matching car. what my concern is on the build sheet 
It has Tempest/GTO on the top. I can tell motor has two barrel manifold with a adapter two to four . Did they use 2 barrel on 1966 GTO 389?
Pat


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

There was a 2 barrel option in 1967 and 68, but I am not sure it was available in the 1966 model year.

I would not buy one of these cars without first getting the vehicle documentation package from Pontiac Historic Services (PHS).

The document package will confirm all of the colors, dates, options, engine/trans/rear axle information for the car; all you need to provide in the VIN. It's well worth the $65 cost to make sure you are getting the "real deal".

PHS Historic Services

If you are in a big rush, you can get the initial report faxed to you within a couple of hours for an extra $15.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No 2bbl option on the '66. Get a PHS if you're thinking seriously about buying the car. Cheap insurance.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 2bbl GTO wasn't an optioned until 67,

Here are the GTO engine codes for 66;










Here are the 66 2bbl engines used on the b-body cars;


----------

